# Best Drug Store Face Wash + Moisturizer?



## Teebean (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm looking for a good drug store face wash that will make my face not so dry, but also cleans my face.

I have recently bought Clean and Clear Foaming Facial Cleanser, however it made my face bumpy, and really dry. Also my face went really red. So I'm guessing I have an allergy to that face wash.

Any suggestions for skin that is dry and sensitive?

Oh and also, what is a good moisturizer that won't make my face look really oily? I'm using Lush's Vanilla Dee-Light body cream on my face right now. It works really good, however it makes my face look really oily.

I would prefer if it was a lotion that wasn't just meant for my face, because I would like to use it for my body too.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 1, 2010)

My personal favorite is Cetaphil. I have very sensitive skin and it doesn't overdry me, make me itchy or break me out. I actually use Cetaphil moisturizer too haha.


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 1, 2010)

I would say Clean and clear for sensitive skin, it's a simple cleanser, with no acne med or Neutrogena has a lot of good ones, you can try the redness relief one ( a green gel) or the fresh foaming cleanser ( blue bottle) ... and cetaphil lotion. Not the one in the tube but a bigger one, it comes with a pump.


----------



## vtmom (Mar 1, 2010)

From the drugstore, I'd go with CeraVe hydrating cleanser. It doesn't strip your skin and it rinses clean.

ETA: I just started using their PM moisturizer, too.


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 1, 2010)

Cetaphil is the drugstore darling of almost every dermatologist!


----------



## Kraezinsane (Mar 1, 2010)

I use Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash






and

Aveeno Clear Complexion Moisturizer






Cetaphil cleanser did nothing for me.. in fact it backtracked me and I broke out more.. I don't know why. Obviously this doesn't happen with everyone as it's HIGHLY recommended.. I really wanted to love it I just couldn't.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Kraezinsane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cetaphil cleanser did nothing for me.. in fact it backtracked me and I broke out more.. I don't know why. Obviously this doesn't happen with everyone as it's HIGHLY recommended.. I really wanted to love it I just couldn't.



It is extremely gentle so that is probably why. Most people are used to heavier cleansers. If I have makeup to remove then I used remover but this is just to wash it with afterward. Everything else made my face dry, rash, peel or break out. If you can handle more then you have lots more options so that's a good thing. I do use Neutrogena bars occasionally when my face really spazzes out but they tend to dry me out.


----------



## MrsSippy (Mar 1, 2010)

my derm has always recommended dove. I have very sensitive skin and it's always my fall back product. I use Desert Essence organice pomegranate gel which is great because of the AHA but I always come back to my dove!

oohh..forgot to add that I use olay sensitive skin moisturizer. It has vitamin c and spf. love it.


----------



## XBoomBoomKittyX (Mar 2, 2010)

i use somethin called noxzema, i have sensitive skin to and it drys out pretty bad and some products i tryed would make me break out worse. but this stuff works for me really well and recently ive had very clear skin except some blackheads, and for a morsturizer id suggest somethin water based, it wont clog your pores.

ecrater.com/product.php?pid=6205898

this is the lotion i use for my face and body, it works really good and it doesnt make my face oily. i have combination skin so it depends how my skin wants to be but the things i use keep it under control and its usually very clear and normal.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 2, 2010)

That Neutrogena cleanser Kraezinsane posted is quite good !


----------



## DachsieDogMom (Mar 3, 2010)

My favorite drugstore cleanser and moisturizer are CeraVe. I used cetaphil for long while but like CeraVe much better.


----------



## nack.josef (Mar 3, 2010)

Rose water will be best for you.


----------



## shannahc (Mar 4, 2010)

I also use and love Cetaphil! Very gentle but gets the job done. I'll second the recommendation to use a seperate makeup remover though; I use Ponds Makeup Remover Wipes for that.


----------



## shayy (Mar 7, 2010)

i dont know if this would be right for you, but i use neutrogena. my moisturizer is called "oil free moisture for combination skin" and it is alright. i probably wont buy it again though haha. but i have these makeup removing cloths by neutrogena as well and i LOVE LOVE LOVE them! they are called makeup remover cleansing towelettes and they are the hydrating kind so it makes my skin soooo soft and even smells amazing. i wish my moisturizer did that too!



good luck!


----------



## Suzzana (Mar 8, 2010)

5 ways to protect your skin:

1. Use sun blocks lotion on sunny days. 15 SPF is usually strong enough, but if you are outdoors for a long time, you need more protection.

2. Although a long, hot bath or shower can feel very comfortable when you are indoors from the cold. However that hot water will cause dry skin just as easily in the winter as the summer. It's also best to use as little soap as possible to avoid washing off protective natural oils.

3. As soon as you get out of the shower, pat dry (rubbing chafes the skin and the towel absorbs too much of the skin's natural oil) and apply a shielding lotion immediately. It can keep the moisture locked in and protect yourself from both the dryness indoors and the harsh elements outdoors. Don't forget about your hands and face.

4. If you're going to be out in the cold for a long time, or you're involved in outdoor sports, you need to prevent overheating and becoming too cold or wet - all of which will cause dry skin. The best way to accomplish all three is to dress in layers of clothes. Silk is best next to our skin. It is good insulation, is soft, lightweight, and allows the skin to breath. It also dries quickly so your skin doesn't chafe from being continually wet. Avoid cotton, it retains moisture.

5. Use a humidifier if possible. Integrating it into your central heating system is best, but if you have one that's portable, using in the bedroom at night is most effective for preventing dry skin.


----------



## bCreative (Mar 8, 2010)

For me I usually use Noxema or Neutrogena's cream cleanser, for moisturizer I also have to give Cetaphil some love!


----------



## desertangel86 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have dry and sensitive skin. I absolutely love Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser. I have been using this cleanser for two years. For the moisturizer, I use Olay Complete Moisturizing Lotion with SPF 15 (Normal Skin) for a half year and it does not seem to clog or irritate my skin so far.


----------



## Suzzana (Mar 9, 2010)

yes angel for dry skin it is good,


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 9, 2010)

I would use Aveeno or there is this brand called Simple...and it really is simple but effective.


----------



## biancaC (Mar 15, 2010)

*Hey



*

i tend to have dry/sensitive skin.. that is also oily and acne prone! so my skin type is very combination, haha. i have tried MANY facial products-- many of them being drugstore. since i can relate to having sensitive skin that is sometimes dry, here are my picks that are inexpensive.. i think you should try them out!



(but remember.. everyones skin is different).

CLEANSER: - Neutrogena deep clean gel cleanser- this product was very nice on my skin.. it's actually one of the only "deep clean" cleansers meant for acne prone skin that DIDNT dry out my skin! also.. it removes all makeup





- SpectroJel sensitive acne prone skin - this product is good if your skin is very sensitive and slightly acne prone. it worked well in terms of keeping my skin clear and radiant..but it didnt cleanse as well as i hoped for!

MOISTURIZER:

- the only moisturizer that works well for my oily+dry+sensitive skin...

garnier pure moisturizer.. the ONLY one that i have been able to use in the morning as well!! it gives skin a nice matte finish, but moisturizes. however, at night, it is good to use a bit more product or use a different lotion (i like garnier, the green one called nutritioniste in the jar)

alright.. well i hope this helped you, if you read my post!!





happy face-cleansing!


----------



## jellypicnic (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey there. I am a major fan of Olay products for any good drugstore brand. The thing I try telling people though is that I honestly couldn't give a hoot about the new 'Regenerist' or 'Total Effects' lines. They seem way overpriced and Olayis going way overboard with new products in both lines. For me Olay will always have their best products in the 'Classics' line. The best cleansers from Olay, in my opinion, are the Blemish Control Lathering Cleanser, the Gentle Foaming Wash or the Deep Cleansing Wash with Witch Hazel. For moisturizers I love the Classic Sensitive Moisture Therapy Lotion (white bottle with little blue print) and for day I USED to love the Olay Complete SPF 15 Sensitive. They've since changed the formula from Zinc Oxide to Avobenzone as the sunscreen, and it's causing a number on my skin, but supposedly the old formula is coming back onto the shelves next month. If you can wait til then I definitely think you should try it. It gets HUGE rave's on acne.org, youtube, and makeupalley. Hope that helps!


----------



## corky_ake (Mar 16, 2010)

The nivea face wash and toner (the sensitive/dry skin formula in the pink bottles) works really well on my dry skin. I finally found a toner that doesn't dry my face out! Their moisturizers don't work very well on me. The day time moisturizer is good for touch ups so I keep it in my purse, but I use Ponds Dry Skin creme as my moisturizer. I also use jojoba oil on my face at night time in the super dry spots.


----------



## lacrossegurl28 (Jun 9, 2010)

face wash- i've tried almost all of the acne cleansers out there and they all made me break out even more or they dried my skin out like a desert. i also tried cetaphil which i liked but i felt like it didn't clean my skin or lather enough. then, i saw a review for johnson and johnson Purpose cleanser...its the best cleanser i've ever used..it is so gentle! and my skin just glows! it doesn't have any acne meds in it so i just use the wexler acne gel on my t-zone. this cleanser can be a bit expensive and i heard that the purpose cleanser is basically the same thing as the Johnson and Johnson's head to toe baby wash. so i suggest you try the J&amp;J's head to toe baby wash it is only a couple bucks but it is super gentle and it cleanses your face beautifully.

moisturizer- i'm still trying to find a good cheap drugstore moisturizer as well so if anyone has any ideas that would be great 

hope i helped


----------



## PeaceLoveNutr (Mar 25, 2011)

My favorite Face Wash is: Aveedo 





and 

My Favorite Face Lotion is: Raw Essentials All Day Revitalizer





Both of these are under $20 found in Local Duane Reade's in NYC!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 25, 2011)

Growing up I was addicted to Noxema... I loved the way it smelled! If I smell it now, it brings me back to my teen years. LOL!


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 25, 2011)

Definately Cetaphil. Olay's Complete line for Sensitive Skin is also quite nice, as are some of Boots No. 7's offerings.


----------



## jadamiranda (Mar 25, 2011)

I go for Cetaphil Gentle Face Cleanser.  I've been using it for ages.


----------



## JazzDavis259 (Jul 6, 2011)

i recently tried the merlot facial moisturizer. it's pretty good.


----------

